# Help people make Fantasy battle reports.



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Any pointers, that people could use.


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn (Dec 1, 2007)

I think a lot of the older White Dwarf Battle Reports are quite good - they entertained me at least :biggrin:. Whether or not this holds true for anyone else I'm not too sure; regardless, I'd look at some of those to gain a few basic ideas of what level of detail needs to included and what can be potentially left out.

The newer Battle Reports seem a bit sloppy, but then again, I think White Dwarf is just on the decline altogether.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Try and keep rough notes as you play if your going to make a bat rep, photos are always good as it helps people visualise whats happening and always take a lighthearted approach as few people will read about you bitching on how poor your goblins are and sympethise but make it funny when your cowardly gobbos decide to leave their buddies to the battle with the intention to loot the battle field later and it becomes more interesting. try and get your opponent to contribute as both sides of the story is always good


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Photos and a really good enthusiastic description of whats going on if it sound like your interested other people will be too.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

will it be ok if there is no pics, is it important


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

it isn't important, but it can help - it means that if you are describing something which seems straight forward to you, but confuses the reader, they can look at the photo instead.

if you can't manage the photos, draw a quick map of the field and then consider putting up a diagram of unit movements instead.

just another option.

also, don't go too narrative - a good description of the mechanics can really help an odd occurence


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

sweet idear of a map, Drax, nice one


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

any more ideas, what about what not to do


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

keep it sharp and to the point - the best narrative in the world is wasted if it goes on too long and people lose interest.

explain your reasoning, even for the mistakes - it means people can learn from it.

don't try to emulate gw's style, find your own - i for one appreciate diversity.

don't do it for the sake of doing it, do it because you enjoy it!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Is there any other points to take in to account making a battle report


----------

